# Emperor Concerto Beethoven 1st Mov. - LIVE Video/Recording



## daniele1234 (Aug 16, 2018)

A video taken from me playing the 1st movement of Beethoven's Emperor piano concerto with my school orchestra at my school's 'concerto concert'. We only rehearsed twice so the it's rather rough around the edges (in some way gives it that uncontrolled Beethoven quality!) but I enjoyed playing it nonetheless. All thoughts welcome  (Link at the bottom)

https://photos.app.goo.gl/XkjWvYAguqA9Dcb9A


----------



## daniele1234 (Aug 16, 2018)

Anything welcome


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Congrats on your performance! I don't play piano so I can't comment on your playing but you sounded a bit more together than the orchestra. But for just two rehearsals you pulled it off.


----------



## Bigbang (Jun 2, 2019)

I mean you are playing notes of a Beethoven piano concerto without sight reading and not many can claim to be able to do that. Not bad and if the orchestra was more rehearsed and in tune, would make it even more decent. Funny that today I heard Arthur Rubinstein/Leinsdorf playing the Beethoven 5th piano concerto...I knew I had not heard it before ...thought it sounded too modern interpretation and in places...not exactly together...certain sounds produced that made me wonder what was the recording. I was a little shocked to find out..


----------

